# im new to dove hunting



## larkin

hello i am new to dove hunting i have never been before and i was wondering how you clean a dove...................... please reply


----------



## muskat

I always cut the breast's out of 'em. Then you can make little dove wraps with bacon, or sometimes fry them up with mushrooms and onions. They taste really good!


----------



## FACE

Fastest way I have found is to twist off both wings at point they attatch to bird then split skin over breast with both thumbs and pull off breast from body by putting one thumb under breastbone and pull up. you can do many in just a matter of minutes and they are easy to wash up and then you can leave on bone or cut meat off if you choose.


----------



## stevepike

Pluck them and gut them out. Wrap in tinfoil with onion, salt and pepper and grill. Serve everyone 3-5 "little turkeys".
Or my new favorite, stick 6 on each side of the rotisserie (sp).


----------



## sureshot#1

hello larkin i am only 13 but have been hunting dove for oh i dont know 5-6 years and i know how to clean a dove.

1st you pop the head off with a simple twist and pull.

2nd you break off the wings or cut them off which ever you preffer

3rdYou pluck off the feathers that covers the breast.

4th you put you finger under the bottom of the breast and pull now sometimes the breast plate wont give out so just pull harder ok then you just soak the breast or breasts in water with a little bit of salt for 1-2days then you are done


----------



## larkin

thank you for the info im only 14 and i just wanted to try dove hunting but i didn't want to until i knew how to clean them though.........thanks again


----------

